

Turns out, Klout does work - kloncks
http://simplereach.com/blog/klout-scores-retweets-pageviews/

======
isameer
This looks like an analysis going the wrong way. Klout probably uses retweet
counts as a signal in their score so it's not surprising to see Klout score
being positively correlated with retweet counts at all. It does show that
"Klout does work" but in a very simplistic way.

~~~
kordless
Causality: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Causality>

Klout scores are assuredly based on how many retweets you get.

------
codva
I have a Klout score of zero and I'm proud of it. :)

Seriously, I opted out. I haven't seen a single redeeming thing from Klout.
Turning social media into a game to be won or lost is the express route to
removing all utility from social media. It may already be too late.

